# (pre-)survey checklist



## copacabana (Oct 1, 2007)

I'm going to be looking at used boats in January and hopefully buying one. I was wondering if anyone had a checklist that thay run through when they visit a potential boat. The idea is a list that could be used to evaluate the condition/inventory of the boat to see if it's worth getting a proper survey (or eliminating the boat altogether). I think I saw something in Good Old Boat to this effect, but I can't find it for the life of me. If anyone has such a checklist, I'd be very grateful for a copy.

Thanks in advance,

Mark


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

You're probably better off getting Don Casey's *Inspecting the Aging Sailboat* or *This Old Boat*. The first focuses on evaluating used sailboats, the second has a chapter or appendix on doing so IIRC.


----------



## swadiver (Jan 17, 2007)

sailingdog said:


> You're probably better off getting Don Casey's *Inspecting the Aging Sailboat* or *This Old Boat*. The first focuses on evaluating used sailboats, the second has a chapter or appendix on doing so IIRC.


I bought a copy of


> This Old Boat


 and used it to create this initiall checkoff sheet. I used it in my recent search for my Catalina 30 Tall Rig. I would still buy one of the books SD mentions because it will tell you if your findings from the checkoff list are truly bad or just cosmetic. Of course this is no substitute for a full marine and/or rig survey. But it might eliminate the project boat clutter. By the way most of the brokers hated seeing my list when we walked onto the boat. The good brokers just sat down and let me do my thing. Good Luck.

Scott - Namaste - Long Beach, Ca.

*Hull*

*Topsides*

1. Walk quickly around the hull looking for irregularities. Look at the flow of the hull-to-deck joint for separation.

*Deck*

1. Deck delamination: Start at the bow and sound the deck and cabin top with the screwdriver handles. Sharp report - OK, dull thud - delamination.

2. Bedding: Look for beads of silicone or other caulk along toerails and window frames.

3. Gelcoat Cracks: Look for stress cracks in the gelcoat.

4. Stanchion & Lifelines: Check stanchions to see if they are erect and study. Check the end fittings on lifelines for corrosion and cracking.

5. Helm: Move the tiller/wheel to check for binding or play

6. Winches: Rotate each winch once around, listen for the regular click of the prawls.

7. Canvas: Give all canvas on deck a quick once-over, observing vibrancy and age clues. Check the stitching and look for chafe and tears.

8. Working Sails: Uncover any sail stowed on a boom. Examine the sail leech near a batton. Pull out the first 3 or 4 feet of a roller-furled sail.

*Rig*

1. Mast: Sight up the mast to see if it is straight. What does the finish look like?

2. Step: Inspect the base of a deck stepped mast

3. Spreaders: From the stern , see if the tip elevation of port and starboard spreaders match. Move the upper shrouds vigorously fore and aft, watching the spreader bases to see if they are attached.

4. Rigging:

5. Chainplates: Check condition of the chainplates. Are they properly lined up?

*Below*
1. Leaks: Look for salt crystals and water stains.

2. Tabbing: Find access to some bulkhead tabbing and check it. Bulkheads should be tabbed on both sides with several layers.

3. Chainplates: Check if you have access.

4. Mast Support: If the mast is keel stepped, check the supporting floors for cracks or rot, look for corrosion.

5. Door Alignment: Look at cabinet and bulkhead doors

6. Rot: Tab around the edges of the cabin sole and at the bottom of bulkheads.

7. Head: Is the toilet dry and clean or leaky and disgusting?

8. Batteries: Are they clean and corrosion free? How old are they?

9. Electrics: Switch on each electrical item.

10. Through Hull Fittings: Do seacocks appear clean and operational or green and frozen?

11. Keel Bolts: Pull up floorboards and look at the keel bolts for corrosion or leakage. Note if the material under the washers or backing plates is solid or cracked.

12. Bilge: Is the bilge clean and dry or full of oil and debris

13. Engine: Is the engine rusting or painted and clean? Is the compartment black with oil or belt dust? Rub across the underside of the engine and fuel pumps.

14. Other sails: Check bagged sails.


----------



## k1vsk (Jul 16, 2001)

get a copy of someon's old but thorough survey and simply follow along


----------



## BarryL (Aug 21, 2003)

*list*

Hello,

When I was in the market for a boat I made a checklist. It is in MS word format. I would print the sheet and bring it with me. After you have looked at a few boats, you start to forget which was which. The list, and some digital pictures, made it easier to remember the boat.

Sailboat Checklist:

Date: Location: Broker:
Boat:

Hull condition _____ Nicks, gouges, holes, blisters, bottom paint

Keel 
depth and configuration (fin / wing / centerboard)
Condition

Deck / Sail handing

 Main sheet end boom / Companionway / Cabintop
Winches: Number ____ Self tailing Y / N 
Lines led aft? Y / N
Steering Wheel / Tiller Autopilot Y / N Rudder Condition
Gauges Compass depth Wind Speed Wind Direction

Sails
 Main Year ___ Condition
 Reefing / Furling
 Roller Furling Y / N
 Head Year ___ Size ___ Condition 
 Head Year ___ Size ___ Condition 
 Head Year ___ Size ___ Condition 

Engine
 Fuel G / D FWC / RWC HP __ Appearance
 Prop 2 / 3 / folding

Interior 
Clean Y / N Leaks Y / N Cushions OK Y / N
Sole
Berth # and Config

Galley
 Stove Fuel A / P Pressure water Y / N Hot water Y / N Type:

Head
 Shower Y / N Drain Y / N Hot water Y / N

Extras / Misc. / Overall


----------



## Gryzio (Dec 13, 2007)

*More you learn the better you can do!*



copacabana said:


> I'm going to be looking at used boats in January and hopefully buying one. I was wondering if anyone had a checklist that they run through when they visit a potential boat. Mark


You will get a lot of good lists, I believe. Educating yourself as much as possible helps too.

I not know how well your English is, but, if you understand well try this link for some free learning.

http://www.yachtsurvey.com/boatreviews/Introduction.htm

If, the link works. You will see an oval picture and on the Left/Right are many articles to read and learn.

This pertains more to power boats, much can be used for sailboats. I like to browse this to refresh my memory and it can give you a few ideas for things to add to your list.

It may not help you, but, for free it not hurt to read some.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Good ideas above, Copa, and nowadays the digital camera IS essential, esp if you end up looking at a bunch of different boats in a short time frame.

Take the time to dig into hard-to-reach areas, lazarettes, under bunks, under cockpit etc to see if a clean looking boat is truly well kept or superficially cleaned up for sale. A dingy-looking rusty engine is another sign of superficial upkeep. 

Good luck in your search. The hunt is a large part of the enjoyment!


----------



## copacabana (Oct 1, 2007)

Everyone, thanks for the lists, tips, links and book suggestions. This won't be my first boat and I think I have a reasonably good idea of what to look for when checking a boat- the dang thing is one always forgets a bunch of things when looking over a boat! Hence, the thorough checklist! If anyone has an old survey report in digital format they could send I'd be very grateful. I'll try to synthesize the suggestions so far and what I've got already to put together a checklist. After, and if it turns out any good, I'd be happy to share it with anyone who wants a copy. Once again, thanks for the input.
Bons ventos!


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

The digital camera and a good notebook with pen are both necessities... because it is easier to take a photo of anything you have question about... Human memory is very fallible, and good notes and digital photos are your best defense.


----------



## alecs123 (Jul 25, 2007)

here is a site that guided me when searching

http://sailquest.com/market/survey.htm

hope it helps


----------



## NOLAsailing (Sep 10, 2006)

I have a survey you can take a look at as well as my own checklist. If you would like, PM me your email address and I'll forward them to you.


----------



## codmander (May 4, 2006)

i like to bring a soft rubber mallet , when checkin out a hull easy to find rotten balsa cores/ soft spots, makes a sad sound if the seller won't let you use a mallet or gets upset its probly for a good reason and/or trying to hide somthing


----------

